# Thank you and wishing Festive moments to all!



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would like to thank all of you for helping me learn more about my goats! Because of you, they are now healthier, better behaved and give more milk (i am sure that is due do the loose minerals)!
Merry Christmas from Willow, May, Jeffrey, Momo, Cocopuff and Jersey!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Merry Christmas and your goats are very cute!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@CaramelKittey


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> @CaramelKittey


Wow! They are gorgeous! I love their names! Coco puff is so cute. Are they still super fluffy?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! They are gorgeous! I love their names! Coco puff is so cute. Are they still super fluffy?


Yes, both kids are fluffy! Jersey has got a thicker fluffy coat, but for some reason he doesn't seem to be hotter. He goes and lies in the sleep hut before Cocopuff.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! They are gorgeous! I love their names! Coco puff is so cute. Are they still super fluffy?


Thanks!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yes, both kids are fluffy! Jersey has got a thicker fluffy coat, but for some reason he doesn't seem to be hotter. He goes and lies in the sleep hut before Cocopuff.


It's funny how goats with the same/similar diets in the same pen can have totally different coats then their fellow goats! I guess the thickness of the coat is a genetic thing. I have four goats with four different coat styles and shedding times! It's crazy!:imok:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> It's funny how goats with the same/similar diets in the same pen can have totally different coats then their fellow goats! I guess the thickness of the coat is a genetic thing. I have four goats with four different coat styles and shedding times! It's crazy!:imok:


I think you are right, a lot of it is genetic.
These two kids are a cross, so I think Coco got more of the Nubian side, and Jersey more of the ND.


----------



## don1RR (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

